# Best 20$ ever spent.



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I picked this up from a friend of mine who has gone on to the next point in his plumbing career. He sold this to me. He saved it from the junk 25 years ago when it had a bad switch. I actually like it better than the new powervee I purchased. It allows for one hand operation. Along with it I have 35' with no end on it and 100' of Ridgid 3/8 cable.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

For 20 bucks , great deal!

Nice metal box too!
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That's a score!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I would have paid 20 just for the box. Good find.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

score bro !!! id hang that on the wall in the office


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have 2 of those I use just for cleaning out sink or tub drains once in a while..what cable would you recommend to put in them? the cables in mine have seen better days..I was looking to upgrade to a self feeder, but some of the reviews and comments of not being able to feel the cable running the pipe, I figure ill just fix up these old guys..


----------



## PlumbTemple (May 23, 2016)

Sweet!

I have a few old metal boxes from tools that are long gone. They're just to cool to throw away.


----------

